# Dehydrators - comparisons/questions



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I have two of the Nesco round dehydrators. One is better than the other having a thermostat. They have served us well in the past.
I've been drying onions for the last week and I've noticed the one without temp control takes almost twice as long to dry. Seems the other is taking longer than in the past. Maybe I'm just being impatient. I didn't write down details in the past such as drying times, but I don't remember it taking this long for onions.
It's taking 13-15 hours at 135 degrees to dry small onion pieces. Pieces are about the size of a nickel, some a bit larger.

Can anyone share how long it takes in their dehydrators for onions? Please include what brand of dehydrator. 

I've been looking at the Excalibers. I've looked at them before, but didn't want to spend the money. Now, I'm wondering if it's time to make a change in dehydrators. I wonder if the time and cost of electric makes it worth it when using my current dehydrators.

Thanks~
prairiegirl


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Humidity plays a role in how long it takes to dehydrate so where you live will make a difference. 

I don't remember exactly how long it took for onions this summer, but I think 6-8 hours, I may have turned it on again in the morning for a little bit again. I have to turn my dehydrator off at night as I can hear it in the bedroom! 

The only thing I've ever dried that took 13 hours were wet blackberries!

I LOVE my Excalibur, but I haven't owned any of the other brands so I can't compare.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Depends on the humidity...


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Go with an Excaliber if you can.
Check your local Craigslist. We got a 9 drawer Excaliber for $85.
I've used the R\round Nesco ones, there is no comparason.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

I went straight for the excaliburs when I started dehydrating. Get the 9 tray wou will use it. I also bought an extra set of mesh mats. When I am drying herbs I sandwich them between so after they are dry they don't fly all over the place during drying and when I remove them.

I got the nonstick mats as well but have only ever used them to deydrate bread starter.

Steven


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

standles said:


> I went straight for the excaliburs when I started dehydrating. Get the 9 tray wou will use it. I also bought an extra set of mesh mats. When I am drying herbs I sandwich them between so after they are dry they don't fly all over the place during drying and when I remove them.
> 
> I got the nonstick mats as well but have only ever used them to deydrate bread starter.
> 
> Steven


Brilliant! I still have basil flying around the dehydrator from months ago! 

I will say, they didn't design the Excalibur with cleaning light weight, small dried bits in mind, especially the top which has a well all around it! I've pretty much given up and there are bits of everything in there. I visited my sister last month and was relieved to see hers looked the same way.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

Vosey:

While i do not recommend I regularly clean mine this way.

If it is just loose dried stuff then I suck out with a vacumn cleaner and washdown with a rag soaked in clorox water.

If it is sticky mess (Like my recent sugar-n-cinnamon apple slices debacle :sob I have been known to unplug and wash out with a water hose and scrub sponge. Let dry COMPLETELY before plugging back in and restarting.

Steven


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're planning on shelling out the money for an Excalibur, I would at least hope you would consider a Sedona. Mine is a great machine. The trays, etc. are also BPA free.

I haven't done onions yet, but have made a lot of tomato powder, dried apples and pears, pumpkin powder, various herbs, etc. I still use my Nesco (I have both dehydrators going at once quite frequently.

The Sedona has an adjustable fan (nice for not blowing spices around), is programmable on the front, and the front door opens down, like a regular oven door. There are other neat features. This is where I got mine: http://www.discountjuicers.com/sedona.html


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

Just to add a note about the Sedona, if you plan to do jerky, the Sedona is not recommended. 

Copied from the link above:
Please note: We recommend this dehydrator for people who want to dehydrate fruits, vegetables, nuts and seeds. We do not recommend this dehydrator for people that want to dehydrate meats for jerky. This machine does much better on "the lower end" while the excalibur is better for "upper" end temperatures.


----------



## cleb (Jan 8, 2003)

I just posted a video of me making them on youtube and it is one of the round Nesco ones (mine has temp control on it as well - but has a different name on the tag)

I am planning on upgrading next year... I need one that will do jerky although from memory jerky does not seem to take as long...

if your interested here is the video I posted where I use it
[YOUTUBE]KTsNJXz0_Yw[/YOUTUBE]

and a page on my blog about it

Dehydrating apple chips for long term storage


cleb
http://youtube.com/buffcleb
http://www.bethnchris.com


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

We continue to use our nesco for jerky. I haven't tried jerky in the Sedona simply because it has always been in use when I make our weekly jerky.

I know Sedona doesn't recommend their unit as a jerky maker. I would feel comfortable using it as such at its highest setting. I believe that is 155 degrees. Yes, jerky, is supposed to be done at 160, but the Sedona has such good circulation I wouldn't hesitate. It dries most foods even quicker than the nesco, and I was satisfied with the nesco's ability to dry foods quickly. Also, other brands don't hold their heat as evenly as the Sedona because it is the only one that has an electronic thermostat that continually monitors the temperature setting.

If someone wants a jerky machine that will dehydrate foods, probably the excaliber would be a good fit or I felt my nesco did a fine job with that, or even a $20 jerky maker off the shelf.

If BPA free and retaining nutrients and enzymes in ones dried foods are important, I don't believe the excaliber can compete. I've heard lots of good things about the excaliber too. Whatever one decides, it's worth doing the research and getting exactly what fits your lifestyle the best.


----------



## semimoonman (Oct 31, 2012)

standles said:


> I got the nonstick mats as well but have only ever used them to deydrate bread starter.
> 
> Steven


What does one do with dehydrated bread starter?


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone for all your input.
I'm still looking at the Excaliber. My DH found one on sale in the Bass Pro Shop sale flyer. It looks similar, but I haven't done a comparison yet. 

I especially appreciate the cleaning tips. I hadn't thought of that. The Nesco trays fit into the sink for soaking and cleaning. 

Until then, our Nesco with the temp control keeps running and getting the job done.

cleb, I checked out the link. Thanks

steven, I hope to try the cinnamon sugar apples this year.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

I have three different Nesco round models. I like them but the round design results in a fair but of lost space. Also, since there is no body, the trays just stack, all they are is a dehydrator.

I like the idea of an Excalibur in part because I think it will move the air better. Another aspect is that I think I can remove some of the trays to make room for a bread pan. I would it to proof bread (put the dough in the dehydrator, cover it turn on the warm air, and watch the dough rise more quickly.)

Anyway, I never have enough dehydrator capacity at harvest time so getting a forth units is down the road for me. It will probably be the Excalibur.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have an Excalibur 9 tray with a timer......and I would be lost without it.
I make mega tons of jerky and it has worked like a dream for 5 years now!!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I have had a 10 tray nesco garden master and a 9 tray excalibur. I ran them concurrently 24/7 for about a month, three years ago during pear harvest. The nesco was louder, heated up the utility room more (1,000 watts) and took longer to dry than the excalibur (600 watts). 6 excalibur trays could process the amount that 10 nesco trays processed.

I much preferred sliding out the trays to check product with the excalibur to unstacking and restacking trays with the nesco. Also liked the excalibur fan in the back over the nesco bottom fan (I think current nesco's have a top fan). I preferred the nesco fruit leather trays and have purchased some to use in my excalibur. The excalibur machine and trays were much more sturdy. After 4 weeks, I returned the nesco as the mesh on some of the trays had arrived cracked.

I like the ability to remove trays in the excalibur to decrystalize honey and make yogurt in either half pint jars or quart jars.

The end product of the nesco was every bit as good as the excalibur, and both are made in the USA. The Nesco 10 tray at $110 was less than half the cost of the excalibur. Consider your electricity cost per kilowatt hour and expected useage in making price comparisons.

Sent from my BNTV600 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

mpennington said:


> I have had a 10 tray nesco garden master and a 9 tray excalibur. I ran them concurrently 24/7 for about a month, three years ago during pear harvest. The nesco was louder, heated up the utility room more (1,000 watts) and took longer to dry than the excalibur (600 watts). 6 excalibur trays could process the amount that 10 nesco trays processed.
> 
> I much preferred sliding out the trays to check product with the excalibur to unstacking and restacking trays with the nesco. Also liked the excalibur fan in the back over the nesco bottom fan (I think current nesco's have a top fan). I preferred the nesco fruit leather trays and have purchased some to use in my excalibur. The excalibur machine and trays were much more sturdy. After 4 weeks, I returned the nesco as the mesh on some of the trays had arrived cracked.
> 
> ...


This is great information. Thank you!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

mpennington, this is very helpful information.

I like asking these type questions here because folks are so willing to help, plus the information is very useful.


----------



## standles (Apr 12, 2013)

semimoonman said:


> What does one do with dehydrated bread starter?


Long term storage and I can ship it with rehydrating instructions. The latter was the real reason. Don't want to be accused of terrorism when a jar of starter in the mail explodes. :grit:

Steven


----------

